# smokin birds, and meat thermometers



## dano126 (Jan 6, 2017)

Hello all...I am a noob to the smoking world.  I have a Trail Embers triple function smoker
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.

I've smoked three products on it so far, salmon, which turned out great.  Then I tried some chicken thighs...they sucked! BIG TIME! I used a brine recipe I got online...it consisted of a cup of salt, cup of brown sugar and a gallon of H2O.  Soaked for about 12 hours, rinsed, then smoked...freakin YUCK!  My third attempt at smoking was cheese.  I used the end of my coals from the thighs, with a little added hickory and apple on 1lb of cheese.  It turned out marvelous!

So, I'd like to know what the best way to do poultry.  Also, we have a place near us that makes some killer wings.  They come pre-seasoned, and we usually just throw them on the grill, for some of the best wings around.  Can I just throw them on the smoker and do them up as you would chicken?

Meat thermometers...what do I get?  Seen talk about some Maverick brands.  I have an aquaintence whom is a fellow smoker.  He uses a Maverick that has a probe for the meat and one for the smoking chamber.  This sounds like something I'd want, but couldn't find any such type on line.

Thanks for any suggestions and tips


----------



## myownidaho (Jan 6, 2017)

Google Maverick barbecue thermometers. I bought mine on Amazon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slipaway (Jan 7, 2017)

I just invested in the Thermapen Smoker temperature gauge.

It is easy to use; meat and grill probes; remote up to 300 feet (although not through walls real good).

Best investment I have made in a long time.

Comes very highly recommended and costs just under $100. Have heard good things about the Maverick but have never used one.


----------

